# Paph. rothschildianum 'Purple Dream' x 'Six Fay'



## Paul (Jun 14, 2015)

First bloom, dark flower


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 14, 2015)

Very dark...very impressive.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow! I am glad I got the exact same cross! 
Just Amazing!


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2015)

gorgeous. looks true to the parents.


----------



## John M (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunning! Love this one!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2015)

Best in color -- should have that award!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jun 14, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 14, 2015)

Best of what I've seen lately!


----------



## cattmad (Jun 14, 2015)

Very nice what's the ds?


----------



## emydura (Jun 14, 2015)

That is really nice. Both the form and the colour. I have two seedlings of this cross. One is looking fine the other not so good. The good one is still a while till flowering though.


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 15, 2015)

Striking roths. Good form and color.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 15, 2015)

That's a keeper! Beautifully dark and wonderful form. Dimensions?


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes nice!

Dark flower, thank you Purple Dream!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 15, 2015)

Beefy petals too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 15, 2015)

emydura said:


> That is really nice. Both the form and the colour. I have two seedlings of this cross. One is looking fine the other not so good. The good one is still a while till flowering though.



I have some too!!!
2 years away from flowering, I guess.
Hope ours are dark like this beauty!


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you!!

The flower is not extremly big, it was 26cm last saturday, maybe it can grow 1cm more but that's all for this year. The dorsal is a little more than 5cm accross. 
I have another plant of the same cross that is a little bigger but not yet in bud. 

And yes, happy with that deep colour thanks to Purple Dream!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2015)

The color is nice. How long did it take from seedling to bloom?


----------



## Ruth (Jun 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 15, 2015)

Very nice. Wow.


----------



## polyantha (Jun 16, 2015)

It is no problem that the flowers are small at the moment. They will be bigger next time. The important thing is the color and it will stay more or less constant every time the plant is in bloom. So from this point of view things are looking promising. I hope mine will turn out to be close to this one. It should bloom soon.


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2015)

it seems that mr. iweyshen's roths are the only plants from taiwan that bloom out true to the parents on the label and of any quality. all the dou fang etc etc that are so widely distributed are inferior flower quality. this one is super nice.


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 16, 2015)

polyantha said:


> It is no problem that the flowers are small at the moment. They will be bigger next time. The important thing is the color and it will stay more or less constant every time the plant is in bloom. So from this point of view things are looking promising. I hope mine will turn out to be close to this one. It should bloom soon.



Yes and no... If the plant is well cultivated with good roots, the 1st flower is representative of the future.
The next blooms will have maybe 1 flower more and the size will increase 2 maybe 3 cms maximum. Not more. The form will be a little better too.

But for me, a 25cms roths will have never a 30cms flower. A 2-3 flowers roths will never reach 5 flowers. 

About color, I agree. It's same thing. A clear one will become never a dark one. So, it's a good point for this plant.

I bloomed several from this cross and just one was very near "Purple Boy", and 5 flowers in first bloom.
The 2 others were more classical color and form with 3 flowers (similar to Six Fay what is mainly a roth interesting because it blooms with 6 flowers)


----------



## Stone (Jun 17, 2015)

Superb flower!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 17, 2015)

A knockout.


----------

